# I hope the original Battlestar doesn't have a texture like the Pegasus.



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I came across this on Cybermodeler. I know it's a close up photo but it seems quite rough to me. 



http://www.cybermodeler.com/hobby/builds/moe/pages/moe_0931_05.shtml


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> I came across this on Cybermodeler. I know it's a close up photo but it seems quite rough to me.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cybermodeler.com/hobby/builds/moe/pages/moe_0931_05.shtml


It is a "Test Shot". I have read other say many times before here, when the molds are given the final "OK" they are polished smooth so the model will have no texture. Guess we will see.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

New test shot of the nose of the real Galactica up on the Moebius Facebook page. Looks like the roughness on the surface is gone now!


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*panel lines*

I think after priming and paint it will look just fine


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

RSN said:


> It is a "Test Shot". I have read other say many times before here, when the molds are given the final "OK" they are polished smooth so the model will have no texture. Guess we will see.





Let's hope so.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

RMC said:


> I think after priming and paint it will look just fine





The only problem is primer can actually exaggerate any roughness and sanding all that would be a nightmare. A spaceships surface should be smooth.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

RSN said:


> New test shot of the nose of the real Galactica up on the Moebius Facebook page. Looks like the roughness on the surface is gone now!








Just had a look and to be honest I find it's very hard to tell if there's any rough surface texture as it's not a close up shot but the detail I can see in that pic looks nice.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> Just had a look and to be honest I find it's very hard to tell if there's any rough surface texture as it's not a close up shot but the detail I can see in that pic looks nice.


I copied it and zoomed in on it until it started to pixilate, it seemed smooth, when compared to the earlier test shot, to my eyes. As you said, only the final product will tell the full story.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

RSN said:


> I copied it and zoomed in on it until it started to pixilate, it seemed smooth, when compared to the earlier test shot, to my eyes. As you said, only the final product will tell the full story.










That's the thing. I've bought some aircraft kits that were made in China recently and a couple of them have had this annoying surface texture on them (even more of a pain if you want to do a shiny bare metal surface). 

Don't me wrong some older kits had it too but it shouldn't be the case with todays technology.


'So far' I've liked what I've seen of Moebius's original Galactica kits so here's hoping for some great kits.


----------

